
The World May Have Too Much Food - petethomas
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-31/the-world-may-have-too-much-food
======
erikpukinskis
"The obesity rate doubled" means literally nothing because "obesity" is a
threshold. Under the right circumstances a 0.01% increase in weightlifting
could lead to a 1000x increase in the "obesity rate".

Makes for a great headline though. And it's a great marketing technique. Want
to make your numbers seem arbitrarily fast growing? Find a threshold for
engagement that lots of people are moving back and forth across and wait for
an up month.

------
rsmsky1
Despite the world having too much food, there are still many people who don't
have enough food to eat or are forced to eat very basic diets.

~~~
beckler
It's because the problem isn't growing food, it's distributing it efficiently.

